# Installation carte Encore/ZIF G4 dans un G3 Bleu-Blanc



## Goliath (22 Février 2006)

Bonjour la tribu   

Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un parmi vous a déjà installé une carte Encore/ZIF G4 sur un G3 Bleu-Blanc car j'ai quelques difficultés a comprendre comment patcher le firmware dans le G3 Bleu-blanc pour retirer le blocage contre le processeur G4 et permettre la compatibilité avec la carte Encore/ZIF G4. En effet, il est indiqué que l'opération doit être exécutée à partir de Classic.
Comment faire puisque Classic n'est pas installé sur mon G3?

Merci!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Tu n'as pas le choix, il te faut installer Mac OS 9 et démarrer dessus (pas en mode classic) !


----------



## Goliath (22 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas le choix, il te faut installer Mac OS 9 et démarrer dessus (pas en mode classic) !


...comprend pas quand tu dis "pas en mode Classic"...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Si tu n'as pas classic je supposes que tu es en OSX, hors OSX peut faire dérammer OS9 en mode classique càd comme une appli. Pour le firmware il te faut un OS9 natif apparement, càd démarrer qu'en OS9 et non en OSX.


----------



## Goliath (22 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si tu n'as pas classic je supposes que tu es en OSX, hors OSX peut faire dérammer OS9 en mode classique càd comme une appli. Pour le firmware il te faut un OS9 natif apparement, càd démarrer qu'en OS9 et non en OSX.



...mais donc cette manoeuvre incite une nouvelle partition de mon disque dur et l'installation d'OS 9, non?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Il te faut juste un Dossier Sytème (OS9) et démarrer dessus. Point besoin d'une partition, celle que tu as suffis largemenet !




			
				sonnet a dit:
			
		

> Encore/ZIF G4 1.0 GHz upgrade requires the installation of a supplied firmware patch; you must boot your computer in Mac OS 9.2 (installed on a local hard drive) in order to run the firmware updater application.


----------



## Goliath (22 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il te faut juste un Dossier Sytème (OS9) et démarrer dessus. Point besoin d'une partition, celle que tu as suffis largemenet !



...sorry, mais j'ai l'impression de ne pas comprendre   ...à ma connaissance pour pouvoir booter en OS9 il est indispensable qu'il soit installé sur une autre partition que celle de X...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Non non absolument pas nécessaire


----------



## Goliath (22 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non non absolument pas nécessaire



...que veut dire alors dans "Utilitaire de Disque" dans l'onglet "Partitionner" quand il est mentionné "Pour créer un volume utilisable comme disque de démarrage de Mac OS 9, séléctionnez 'Installer le gestionnaire de disque Mac OS 9' ".

Crois-tu que la version 9.2.2 est nécessaire ou 9.1 est suffisant?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

S'ils disent 9.2 c'est 9.2 ... Oui cette histoire de gestionnaire est gênante si tu n'as pas coché la case, car a ce moment il ne démarrera pas en OS9, l'as-tu cochée quand tu as installé OS X ?


----------



## Goliath (22 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> S'ils disent 9.2 c'est 9.2 ... Oui cette histoire de gestionnaire est gênante si tu n'as pas coché la case, car a ce moment il ne démarrera pas en OS9, l'as-tu cochée quand tu as installé OS X ?



...je ne me rappelle pas...cela fait longtemps, je pense que non...

...j'ai aussi un G4 qui lui a OS 9  installé sur une autre partition. Crois-tu qu'il est possible d'installer ce patch à partir de mon G4 sur mon G3 si celui-ci est considéré comme disque dur externe....hmmm, j'y crois pas trop...


----------



## Goliath (22 Février 2006)

...bon, là je crois que j'ai vraiment besoin d'un coup de pouce de votre part parce que je viens de remettre mon ancien processeur et mon système ne veut pas redémarrer...je n'ai même plus le doing initial de démarrage  Je tiens à préciser que pendant que mon nouveau processeur était installé j'ai appuyé et maintenu enfoncé le bouton de programmation (le petit à droite) sur le devant de mon G3 comme il est indiqué sur le manuel...peut-être faut-il à nouveau combiner d'autres touches pour retourner à une configuration précédente?


...ouf...ok, c'est reparti...maintenant va falloir que je comprenne comment installer un OS9 bootable...


----------



## FdeB (22 Février 2006)

je pense qu'un reset de la carte mère devrait suffir, il faut le faire à chaque fois que tu changes de processeur..
c'est très simple, vois-tu de quoi je parle ou veux-tu de l'aide ?

tu fais une install de MacOs 9 normale, pas besoin de partition ensuite dans démarrage (surX) il te montre les systems dispo en l'occurence tu auras le choix entre ton 9 et ton X.


----------



## Goliath (22 Février 2006)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'un reset de la carte mère devrait suffir, il faut le faire à chaque fois que tu changes de processeur..
> c'est très simple, vois-tu de quoi je parle ou veux-tu de l'aide ?
> 
> tu fais une install de MacOs 9 normale, pas besoin de partition ensuite dans démarrage (surX) il te montre les systems dispo en l'occurence tu auras le choix entre ton 9 et ton X.



Hello!

...j'ai un sérieux problème depuis que j'ai remis mon ancien processeur d'origine  le système redémarre mais après 3/4 minutes tout se fige et je dois redémarrer...jamais eu ça. Tu referais un reset de la carte mère?...c'est lequel des 2 boutons sur la carte? comment procéder encore...cela fait longtemps que je ne l'ai plus fait...


----------



## FdeB (22 Février 2006)

c'est un petit bouton sur la carte mère (à bout rouge je crois), il faut que j'ouvre le mien ce soir je te dirais... sinon tu doit avoir un shéma ds la notice....


----------



## Goliath (22 Février 2006)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> c'est un petit bouton sur la carte mère (à bout rouge je crois), il faut que j'ouvre le mien ce soir je te dirais... sinon tu doit avoir un shéma ds la notice....



...il y en a deux sur la carte mère et aucun à bout rouge et je n'ai pas non plus de schéma...tu crois que ça à voir avec le fait que le système se fige?


...bon, j'ai retrouvé un vieux article que j'avais posté sur un forum de MacGé et apparemment c'est le petit bouton au voisinage de la pile de la PRam...faut faire le reset pendant que le système tourne, non?


----------



## FdeB (22 Février 2006)

c'est possible, de toute manière tu ne risque rien à le faire (20 sec), sinon une petite recherche sur le web pour avoir l'info....


----------



## Goliath (22 Février 2006)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> c'est possible, de toute manière tu ne risque rien à le faire, sinon une petite recherche sur le web pour avoir l'info....



...faut faire le reset pendant que le système tourne, non?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Surtout pas de reset de la carte mère quand le mac est allumé !!!! attend je fouille ma docu


----------



## FdeB (22 Février 2006)

Hou la je pense qu'il y  a méprise... le bouton de reset se trouve sur la carte mère à l'intérieur du mac, il y a d'ailleurs une sérigraphie reset à coté. Il est généralement rouge ou noir selon les modèles et il faut le laisser appuyé un 20taine des secondes, le mac éteint. (cela réinitialise l'horloge du mac).


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Alors tu vas faire d'abord un reset du cuda chip cf. pièce attachée pour le situer. La raison est la suivante :



> Many system problems can be resolved by resetting the Cuda chip
> (see the Symptom/Cure tables for examples). Press the Cuda
> reset button on the logic board to reset the Cuda chip. The Cuda
> reset button is located on the logic board to the right of the
> ...


En résumé ça règle une pelleté de problème et si ça marche pas passe en dessous 

Donc ça :



> Resetting the Logic Board
> Resetting the logic board can resolve many system
> the Symptom/Cure tables for examples). Whenever
> unit that fails to power up, you should follow this
> ...


1/ débranche l'ordi
2/ presse le bouton de démarrage *sur la tour*
3/ ouvre la boite
4/ enlève la pile
5/ attend minimum 10 minutes avant de la remettre
6/ remet la correctement
7/ referme et essaie de démarrer


----------



## Goliath (22 Février 2006)

...me revoilà!!

...donc le problème de plantage est apparemment résolu...avec toute les opération que vous m'aviez gentiment demandé de faire, le problème était toujours présent. Je me suis rappelé qu'au moment de l'installation du nouveau processeur j'ai du installer le petit logiciel sonnetcache_v131.pkg.zip 

Il est indiqué dans le read me de ce petit logiciel que normalement sonnetcache_v131 ne devrait pas poser de problème même avec l'ancien processeur installé. Ça n'a pas été le cas chez moi.C 'était lui qui plantait le système...le fichier à effacer s'appelle SonnetCache.kext et se trouve dans System/Library/Extensions.

J'en reviens maintenant à installer OS9.  Que me conseillez-vous pour l'installer en sachant que je n'ai pas coché la case "Installer les gestionnaires de disque Mac os 9" au moment de l'installation de Mac OS X?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Je te répond après l'apéro


----------



## Goliath (22 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je te répond après l'apéro



...apéro poil au dos  
...sinon j'ai une solution: puisque dans le G3 j'ai un carte sonnet ATA 100 je vais me faire prêter un dd par un ami et y installer OS9...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Prend le DD du G4, hips, t'as dis que t'avais un G4 avec OS9 nan ? tu bootes dessus et hop tagada !


----------



## Goliath (22 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Prend le DD du G4, hips, t'as dis que t'avais un G4 avec OS9 nan ? tu bootes dessus et hop tagada !



...en effet j'y ai pensé...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2006)

Pastis poilu, Pastis quand même :rose:

Je pense aussi, donc je suis


----------



## FdeB (23 Février 2006)

bonjour
tu peux aussi créer une partion temporaire (image disque) avec mac OS 9 et ce dont tu as besoin et graver ça sur un cd/dvd et redémarrer dessus ?


----------



## Goliath (23 Février 2006)

...  re,

...j'ai décié de garder OS9 fixe aussi sur le G3 donc je vais partitionner un petit giga sur un des 3 disques qui tournent sur ce mac avec DiskStudio, je pense que je mettrai fin à cette petite galère!  :hein




...tiens, ce matin je veux redémarrer mon G3 et pouf! à nouveau il ne neut rien savoir, pas de doing, écran noir, hier pourtant tout allait bien!!...j'ai dû redémarrer le système à partir du bouton reset de la carte mère...franchement là ça commence à me prendre le chou!!!


----------



## Goliath (23 Février 2006)

...comprend vraiment pas...depuis que j'ai remis mon ancien processeur mon G3 n'arrête pas de planter. Je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème d'aucune sorte avec ce Mac. Il n'y a pas de logique au moment où il plante, c'est aléatoire : ou il ne démarre pas du tout (pas de doing, écran qui reste noir, pas de pomme, rien!) ou il plante au démarrage (horloge qui se fige) ou une fois que le système a fini de démarrer pendant une quelconque opération, donc comme vous pouvez le voir ce n'est pas toujours au même moment...
Avant de partitionner pour installer OS9 j'ai voulu lancer DiskWarrior et paf! là aussi il plante,lance Onyx et paf là aussi il a planté une fois sur deux, tout se bloque, je dois rebooter...d'où vient le problème? J'essaye de trouver une solution depuis maintenant 24h (bon j'exagère un peu..  ).
Il plante certes un tout petit peu moins depuis que j'ai effacé le petit logiciel sonnetcache, mais le problème persiste...merci de me faire part de vos idées.

Personnellement cela me fait penser à une surchauffe de processeur, ai-je mal remis le radiateur sur ce damné processeur? Je vais le repositionner avec un peu de pâte thermique, on ne sait jamais...
J'ai eu un problème semblable dans le passé quand j'ai par maladresse cassé un clip qui tenait un ventilo sur un upgrade d'un PowerLogix et donc le processeur surchauffait et plantait le système...




...et paf! ça continue!! Maintenant c'est à l'ouverture d'Onyx


----------



## Goliath (24 Février 2006)

...je ne sais pas par quel miracle mais après le passage de TechTool les problèmes semblent avoir disparu...amen! mais voilà quen surgit un autre; toujours pour pouvoir installer ce maudit patch je me suis fait prêter un disque dur avec Mac OS 9.1 déjà installé dessus et j'ai fait une mise à jour > 9.2.1 > 9.2.2. J'ai débranché tous mes autres dd de mon G3 et laisse branché celui qui contient OS 9.2.2. Et bien il ne démarre PAS!!!!!!   ...il y a un dossier avec un point d'interrogation pendant quelques secondes et par après le point d'interrogation part pour laisser la place au smile de Mac OS mais le démarrage n'avance pas...

...franchement là je commence a en avoir marre...tout ça pour installer un processeur à 2 balles c'est vraiment m...que! j'ai la haine...help!  



...j'ai trouvé la faille, sorry, j'ai presque honte à raconter ma boulette...le câble qui relie le dd à la carte mère a deux connexions, et bien j'avais branché mon dd sur la dérnière...pffff...j'suis nul


----------



## Dominice (27 Février 2006)

Je prévois de faire aussi le même changement de processeur, sur un G3 bleu et blanc.
Avant de faire la manipulation j'aimerai avoir certaines précisions :

Actuellement j'ai 9.2.2 installé sur cette machine. Plus tard j'installerai mac os X.

Avant de changer le micro-processeur il faut mettre à jour le firmware :


Si j'installe le firmware pour 9.2.2 et ensuite je change le micro-processeur, est-ce que j'aurai la possiblité plus tard d'installer le firmware pour mac oc x afin d'installer mac os X ? Ou suis-je obligé dès maintenant d'installer mac os X pour pouvoir installer le firmware de mac os X avant de changer le micro-processeur ?

J'espère que je suis assez clair


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2006)

Goliath a dit:
			
		

> ...j'ai trouvé la faille, sorry, j'ai presque honte à raconter ma boulette...le câble qui relie le dd à la carte mère a deux connexions, et bien j'avais branché mon dd sur la dérnière...pffff...j'suis nul




Ben c'est fait pour normalement, je pige pas pourquoi le 2ème slot de la nappe IDE à fait ça


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2006)

Dominice a dit:
			
		

> Je prévois de faire aussi le même changement de processeur, sur un G3 bleu et blanc.
> Avant de faire la manipulation j'aimerai avoir certaines précisions :
> 
> Actuellement j'ai 9.2.2 installé sur cette machine. Plus tard j'installerai mac os X.
> ...


Le firmware est indépendant de l'OS, il est sur la carte-mère. Dans le cas de Goliath, l'installeur était codé pour tourner via OS9, c'est la seule raison pour laquelle il lui fallait OS9. Tu peux donc installer directement le firmware depuis OS9 si c'est la même version que Goliath.

Par contre vu l'investissement un macmini ne serait pas plus approprié ?


----------



## Goliath (27 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...par contre vu l'investissement un macmini ne serait pas plus approprié ?



...j'ai eu la carte sur eBay pour 86 euros...


----------



## Dominice (27 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le firmware est indépendant de l'OS, il est sur la carte-mère. Dans le cas de Goliath, l'installeur était codé pour tourner via OS9, c'est la seule raison pour laquelle il lui fallait OS9. Tu peux donc installer directement le firmware depuis OS9 si c'est la même version que Goliath.



Merci pour ta réponse, c'est très clair. 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Par contre vu l'investissement un macmini ne serait pas plus approprié ?



si je prends un macmini je dois acheter de la mémoire en plus, un écran.... De plus pour le moment je dois rester en mac os 9 : ce G3 sert de serveur pour une base 4D 6.7 et je n'ai pas encore fini le développement pour passer en 4D2004, en attendant je pense que les utilisateurs apprécieront ce gain de vitesse.


----------

